# Spam prevention??



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

On some other websites when you join you have to enter a word or a bunch of letters and characters in a box and that is to prevent spam accounts from joining. Is there anyway to implement this into the TTF when you join?

Regards,
Joe


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ecko2702 said:


> On some other websites when you join you have to enter a word or a bunch of letters and characters in a box and that is to prevent spam accounts from joining. Is there anyway to implement this into the TTF when you join?
> 
> Regards,
> Joe


It's been in place for years (through various software updates). However, spammers bypass the signup process and inject their code directly into the forum. There is no way of stopping it unfortunately.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ah fair enough that's a bummer. I wish their was some way to get rid of it.


----------

